# Mealy/ Spread Cock cont....latest round???



## johnbt (Sep 17, 2010)

After several rounds last season and the first round this season being all spread birds from this cock I now have these two. I'm pleased with these colours given the hen is a dirty blue bar. All the young from this cock that I'm breeding with continue to produce blacks and lavenders.


----------



## ThePigeonShack (Jun 14, 2012)

nice 
i really like the white on the heads


----------

